# Marc Seberg ,simply put,simply said best pop-rock,new-wave R cold-wave band of France



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My favorite pop-rock,synth-pop (keyboard blueprint of the 80''.
Intelligent and catchy lyrics, poetic = genius

My favorites include: L'm , L'éclaircie, Si j'aurrai voulu te dire*(my favorite of them) Receuillement(made on a nice great poem of Baudelaire fame).

Bonsoir la France,venant de ce cher deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> My favorite pop-rock,synth-pop (keyboard blueprint of the 80''.
> Intelligent and catchy lyrics, poetic = genius
> 
> My favorites include: L'm , L'éclaircie, Si j'avais su te dire*(my favorite of them) Receuillement(made on a nice great poem of Baudelaire fame).
> ...


I did a mystake in one of there song * it's Si j'avais su te dire


----------

